

Amazing image effects with HTML5 canvas - flurinegger
http://html5advent2011.digitpaint.nl/16/

======
VMG
Somebody has a low threshold for "amazing". The image resolution is pretty
low, I'd be more impressed if you could do 60fps on a HD image.

